
Why Delta Air Lines Paid Me $11,000 Not to Fly to Florida This Weekend - uyoakaoma
https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurabegleybloom/2017/04/09/why-delta-air-lines-paid-me-11000-not-to-fly-to-florida-this-weekend/#5e4480e24de1
======
pavel_lishin
> _I felt a bit guilty making so much money off the situation_

Not really sure why people feel guilty when a corporation negotiates a
mutually beneficial agreement with them.

